# New toy !



## osprey2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Friday saw me acquire my new toy, so Sunday I put it to work.

Oven roasted chicken, never again !!

Chook prepped ready for some heat !













WP_20140720_15_17_15_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 21, 2014






Used heat beads, they do what they say. Really impressed with them. Lit a chimney full at 14:30, still giving heat in a flowerpot at 20:00 !!













WP_20140720_15_18_16_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 21, 2014






Cooked for about 2 hours, with a little beech wood smoke  until internal temp was180f, rested for 10 minutes and carved













WP_20140720_17_20_00_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 21, 2014






Served with new potatoes, and veggies !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Dave.  Is that a smoker I see sitting in your back garden???  I was just starting to really like that little counter top smoker you have.    Congrats on the new toy and well done on that yard bird!  I have yet to use the heat beads but you and Wade have me convinced.  I will be using some this weekend or next and I have 21kg ready for August.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 21, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Dave.  Is that a smoker I see sitting in your back garden???  I was just starting to really like that little counter top smoker you have.    Congrats on the new toy and well done on that yard bird!  I have yet to use the heat beads but you and Wade have me convinced.  I will be using some this weekend or next and I have 21kg ready for August.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Indeed it is, not the toy I wanted, but 1/5th the price.

Counter top will be used, its a great little smoker, won't take large joints. Mine is similar to your weber, but with a hinged lid. Grilled kebabs tonight, no pics as the varmints ate them !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Dave.  Now if you got that from B&Q or HomeBase toy got it for about 1/2 the price of the Weber.  I did look at those.  Not a bad piece of kit.  I went with the Weber this time because I have bought so may over the years I should have sprung for the Weber years ago.  If I may make a suggestion: something I learned from a member here.  The Webers have that enamel coating which helps to protect them but this tip won't help with the Weber.  After you finish your cook, once the smoker is just cool enough the hold your hands on, wipe done the outside with veg oil.  Then wipe off any excess.  This should help to keep that smoker from rusting.  Good luck with it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 23, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Dave.  Now if you got that from B&Q or HomeBase toy got it for about 1/2 the price of the Weber.  I did look at those.  Not a bad piece of kit.  I went with the Weber this time because I have bought so may over the years I should have sprung for the Weber years ago.  If I may make a suggestion: something I learned from a member here.  The Webers have that enamel coating which helps to protect them but this tip won't help with the Weber.  After you finish your cook, once the smoker is just cool enough the hold your hands on, wipe done the outside with veg oil.  Then wipe off any excess.  This should help to keep that smoker from rusting.  Good luck with it.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Top tip that Danny thanks


----------

